# Are the CCI Shotshell Cartridges Really Safe for Rifled Barrels?



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to admit that as a novelty item, it looks pretty cool. 165 #12 pellets in a .22LR.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, I'm no barrel-maker, but I kinda think they make rifled barrels and smooth-bore barrels for shotguns for a reason. Why would anyone "blast" their rifled bore with #12 shot ?

There must be a market for it, but I'm not a fan. Whatever works for ya, and I"m glad there's a choice.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a hard time believing that #12 Lead Shot will damage Steel Barrel Rifling. Or, #9 Lead Shot in calibers other than .22 LR.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

870ShellShucker said:


> I have a hard time believing that #12 Lead Shot will damage Steel Barrel Rifling. Or, #9 Lead Shot in calibers other than .22 LR.


You may well be 100% correct, sir. Due to the fact that I'm NOT 100% certain that there won't be any adverse effects from shooting shot thru a rifled bore, I'll pass. I'd have to manufacture a reason to do so, anyway. As I said, whatever works for ya....


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, no offense intended.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

None taken, sir. Seriously, I am not a shotgun person, and I flat don't know if any problems could/would be created by shooting shot-shells through a rifled barrel. All I'm saying is that I'll likely refrain from doing so until I know for sure. :smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

870ShellShucker said:


> I have to admit that as a novelty item, it looks pretty cool. 165 #12 pellets in a .22LR.


they are fine, shoot away


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Only thing to keep in mind about these shotshells, the shot cup will be spinning down the rifled barrel and will give you a donut shaped pattern at only a few feet. This is due to the shot being flung out of the barrel in a spinning fashion. Imagine a bunch of kids on a merry go round spinning really fast and getting flung off in rapid succession. This is the same thing that will happen with the Taurus Judge and similar designs (one reason I don't buy into their whole marketing pitch of perfect self defense gun). Anywho, these work great on rodents inside of 5-8 ft ranges. I haven't used the .22 shotshells on snakes, but the 9mm ones work well. Enjoy, they are a blast!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

It's snake shot meant for close range, and I mean close range.


----------

